# 2007 Look 585 Ultra vaule?



## DanielM3 (Sep 6, 2007)

2007 LOOK 585 Ultra with Dura-Aces 10 speed group..mavic wheelset (not sure which yet..prob ksyrium)

Assuming good shape what would you pay for this bike used??

Thanks for any information,

Daniel


----------

